# Southern Kennels...looking for litter,ates



## Chasing Bella (Mar 24, 2015)

Is anyone on here that got their V from Southern Kennels Savannaha and Jericho litter that was born 2/16/15? I wonder where all the pups went. Would love to hear how they are doing and see pics. I felt so bad leaving litter mates behind.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did a quick forum search, and didn't see any other members mentioning that kennel. If they did purchase a pup from them, they didn't post the kennel name.


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Southern Kennels spring of 2013 here! Becca and Jericho.

I hear Aron and co moved to West Virginia..? Are you in that area? I'm in Athens, GA and my two year old, Copper, is doing great. I bet you are going through some interesting times right now with your 6 month old! I've never been able to find another Southern Kennels member. Pop me an email sometime at [email protected] and we'll share some pics and stories. Oh, the Copper stories I have....


----------



## StoliMyHeart (Dec 31, 2017)

*I know this is an ancient thread but....*

It seems Southern Kennels has been dismantled and dogs have been dumped at the shelter.. vizslas, weims, and vizsla/weims. adults, puppies, and bred females. We are trying to get in today to take pictures and then they will be transported to the weim rescue and trying to find foster homes. If anyone would be interested or can help it is definitely needed. I'm 99.9% sure that the puppies are all sired by Jericho.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

StoliMyHeart said:


> It seems Southern Kennels has been dismantled and dogs have been dumped at the shelter.. vizslas, weims, and vizsla/weims. adults, puppies, and bred females. We are trying to get in today to take pictures and then they will be transported to the weim rescue and trying to find foster homes. If anyone would be interested or can help it is definitely needed. I'm 99.9% sure that the puppies are all sired by Jericho.


Not sure why this post did not show up on the forum sooner.
Airsong Angels took in the Vizslas.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/9-general-vizslas/18097-why-s-important-find-right-breeder.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What was behind the cool website, and write up from Lifeline dog rescue. They took in the Weimar, and Weimer, Vizsla mixes.


Update Sanford >>>> On January 2nd we pulled this sweet senior boy from a Georgia shelter,Sanford is 11 yrs old He couldn't walk well he is strong heartworm Positive an enlarged heart and also had pneumonia Sanford's prognosis wasn't good at all, We decided we would run with treatment even though the odds were against him. We managed to find a wonderful forever foster for Sanford who adore this boy, Yesterday Sanford went back to the vet for a follow up and more medication, What a difference 2 weeks of love have done for our boy Still a little doddery on his back legs but he walked right into the vet and afterwards jumped into his daddy's truck, Sanford is getting a little bit of muscle tone back, His Pneumonia is decreasing he has another 2 weeks of medication and then we will do more Xrays and follow up on his next treatment, We will get Sanford as healthy as possible in the meantime he is a very happy boy living his golden years with a family who love him dearly. He loves to go errands with his daddy and he gets nice slow walks each day. I would say Sanford is a very lucky Weimy boy Thank you Bill and Cathy for stepping up for our precious boy, Big hugs Sanford you are doing just fine xxx


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pictures of him after some rescue care.


----------

